# Phrag. fischeri 2N



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2014)

In bloom this morning, this diploid fischeri clone (088) was the first of several that were purchased from Equadorquideas in 1999. The fact that it's still alive and blooming today speaks to it's vigor and ease of culture.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2014)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice. fischeri is not really hardy in general. Hopefully I can get one of those!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 30, 2014)

that is nice


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 30, 2014)

Will you cross this with kovachii?


----------



## eteson (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice one Tom.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2014)

Probably won't breed it with Pk, Linus, (don't have one in bloom) - but possibly with one of our Fritz Schomburgs. Also thinking about doing (Ice Princess x fischeri) or (boissierianum x fischeri)......


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes! I called your house, there are a couple of plants from the select division list I am interested in.  You better get home quick to help your wife w/ dinner!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2014)

No problem Eric! If Cruiser happens to get there before I do, I wouldn't make any sudden moves.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

A real beauty,Tom.Mine is 2 growth but quite small so I hope I live long enough to see it bloom!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is darn near perfect. Hope those crosses you are thinking about show up some day for sale!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2014)

That's very nice! More of those would be great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvan (Oct 30, 2014)

Hum Wow! 
Forget hybrids. Self it !


----------



## phraggy (Oct 30, 2014)

That's one beautiful bloom.
Well done,

Ed


----------



## junglejim (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice fischerii, happy crossing !!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2014)

That's beautiful, Tom. I hope you self it.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2014)

Ill self the first flower and harvest pollen from subsequent flowers for hybridizing. It would be great to have fischeri seedlings with this vigor.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

Would it ever be wonderful to have such fischeri seedlings for SALE Tom!
It's gorgeous and I'm eating my heart out to have it in my greedy lil hands.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 31, 2014)

Excellent: shape and coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 31, 2014)

Well done!! Excellent!


----------



## John M (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a real beauty, Tom!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like a 96pt FCC to me Tom.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2014)

As a recently retired AOS judge, I think 96 points might be stretch......maybe 91? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Ill self the first flower and harvest pollen from subsequent flowers for hybridizing. It would be great to have fischeri seedlings with this vigor.



Save me a couple when you do, please!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2014)

You're #1 on the list, Dot. The 'Fox Valley' clone is also in bud right now, so between the two maybe we'll get lucky and have plenty of seedlings to go around. It's a great species; wish I could visit the habitat with Eliseo....


----------



## eteson (Oct 31, 2014)

Tom I would like to visit the area also... but right now is quite risky. It is rebels (gerrilla) land and if we go in probably we are going to spend there a few months eating rice and beans.... lets wait to see how the peace negotiations evolve...


----------



## eteson (Oct 31, 2014)

The fischeri plants found in colombia so far are not the true thing... if you look the Olaf's book you will notice that they are something in between schlimii and andreettae...


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi Eliseo,

Too bad about the political situation; hopefully, someday it will change and we can do some exploring. It sounds like Colombia has several over-lapping micropetalum swarms, so identifying the point from which each species originated will not be easy.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2014)

If the ones in Colombia aren't species exactly, which country is likely to have species fischeri?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful, Tom!


----------



## eteson (Nov 1, 2014)

I think that the true species arrived to the US mixed with schlimii. This is the reason why it was said that it was likely coming from Colombia... but it think that it has been found in Ecuador in situ.
Many years ago a "rosenrot" (red-pinkish) schlimii was found and described in the Eastern Cordillera of Colombia, in the south of the country. Unfortunatelly the herbarium specimen was lost during the WW2... some people think that this schlimii was actually fischeri. The area where was found is very dangerous right now.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 1, 2014)

This is a gorgeous and desirable fischerii Tom! It is perfect!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 3, 2014)

eteson said:


> Tom I would like to visit the area also... but right now is quite risky. It is rebels (gerrilla) land and if we go in probably we are going to spend there a few months eating rice and beans.... lets wait to see how the peace negotiations evolve...



Hope the peace negotiations work out. Would love to see more fischeri and blue-eyed plecos on the market.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue eyed Plecos?


----------



## goods (Nov 11, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Blue eyed Plecos?



They're South American armored catfish related to the "suckerfish" or "algae eaters" you see commonly in fish stores.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 11, 2014)

In the 90s they were relatively cheap ($20-30). Now the cheapest ones you can find are several hundred dollars.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=41


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 14, 2014)

Wonderful bloom!


----------

